# Lumenok by: Buirt Coyote



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Ever had a shot while hunting either early or late in the day and couldn’t find your arrow or have a clue where it went? Well, thanks to Burt Coyote and the very popular Lumenok this is not an issue. 
Burt Coyote is located in a very small town called Yates City, Illinois. Owners Eric and Curt Price started their business off an idea spurred from a fall hunting trip in 1997 and it has grown ever since to be one of the most popular lighted nocks on the market. Not the only one but the most popular. 
When I first talked to Curt a few months back I advised him I wanted to use the lumenok’s for an up coming arrow review and incorporate the lumenok as well. He quickly offered the lumenok for this but in return wanted me to try some things for him. Curt stated that 80% of Lumenok’s returned to them work fine.
It appears one of the biggest complaints from people is that the lumenok does not as advertised and he explained that he felt one of the reasons for this was that most archers take the lumenok out and put it in a un-squared nock end of a shaft. A lot of arrows come from the factory with coatings covering the back of the arrow that need to be cleaned off before the nock will work. Meaning it is straight from the factory and who is to say the nock end is square and free of residue. One of the key things for a lighted nock to work properly is properly preparing the shaft. On my website www.garysfotos.com and on www.lumenok.net you will find the needed pdf sheets that will explain these steps. But here, I will give you the general overview. Basically, you need to square the end of the shaft with the F.A.S.T. from Burt Coyote and clean it so that the shaft is free of glue, arrow wraps, and resin. 
Also, twisting a glowing Lumenok tends to do 2 bad things according to Lumenok documentation. 
1. It roughs up the very surface of the arrow shaft that you depend on to complete the unit’s internal circuit. Lumenok’s of today do not ruff up the shaft. They are made wider and thinner to keep this from happening.
2. It can damage the Lumenok contacts. Why twist the nock? If you twist the nock you will need to index the nock every time prior to shooting.
The proper way to turn off a glowing Lumenok is to lay the arrows fletching in the palm of your dominant hand,(nock pointed away from you) grasp the Lumenok between your index finger and thumb, and rock it toward and away from you only until the light stays out. 
One of the first things I did was to follow the above directions and square the nock end of the shafts by using Lumenok’s F.A.S.T. tool. The Fletched Arrow Squaring Tool quickly and accurately squares the nock ends of fletched arrows of carbon or aluminum. Then I cleaned them and then put the lumenok in. 
Per the documentation there is an easy way to make sure you have the correct lumenok for your shaft diameter. In the documentation it states, that a good rule of thumb is that if one can install a Lumenok in a arrow shaft, and by pressing the Lumenok against the palm of his hand, cause it to light, IT FITS TOO LOOSE. 
So, once I followed these procedures and started shooting them with different types of arrows I have to say I didn’t experience any premature lighting (if the nock lights prematurely it needs backed out farther or it is to loose) or any that if turned off properly didn’t shut off almost immediately. So, if you are having issues with your lumenok instead of blasting it and saying it doesn’t work right go to the website and look under “FAQ’s” or “How To” tab. There you will find the answer to your question. If you don’t find it there I am sure Eric or Curt will be glad to answer your question.

Review Written by: GarysFotos.com​


----------

